# High royds pauper asylum.



## Mikeymutt (Mar 18, 2015)

i know this place has been done to death lately,but I ain't been and I wanted to see it..quite a beautiful building with ornate tiled floors and tiling around the corridor windows..this place is made for wide angle shots.but anyone who has been out with me know I don't own a DSLR,but a fuji x series fixed lens camera.so when it comes to wide shots I really struggle.so have to adapt to the place the best I can.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 18, 2015)

Great shots, love this place!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 18, 2015)

You dont need a dslr if your whipping out shots like you have been mate! 
The ceiling inside here is really beautiful! good job!


----------



## smiler (Mar 18, 2015)

Nicely Done, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 18, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> You dont need a dslr if your whipping out shots like you have been mate!
> The ceiling inside here is really beautiful! good job!



Thank you mb. .It don't do a bad job


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 18, 2015)

That is excellent mate, cracking place
always assumed you had an SLR, as your photos are always bob on


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 18, 2015)

Boom! Nailed it mate. As MB said, you don't need a DSLR if your shots are this good anyway. Its not about what camera you use, but the person behind the camera


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you..one day I will step up to a DSLR but happy with the challenge at the min..It has all DSLR settings anyway


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 18, 2015)

Honestly, I use the lowest of the low entry level DSLR, Canon 1000D. 10.1 megapixels, ISO range to max 1600 etc. But im happy with my shots. Yes, I want a new camera body, but it not priority because I can still get good shots with what ive got. Its about what you see through your camera aswell, different people see different things, and your gunna see the same things/angles as you do through your current camera. Nothing wrong with the camera you have mikey


----------



## HughieD (Mar 19, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Boom! Nailed it mate. As MB said, you don't need a DSLR if your shots are this good anyway. Its not about what camera you use, but the person behind the camera



What DJ says. Compacts are so high spec I sometime wonder why I lug my DSLR around all the time. Anyhow....superb set there sir. ...


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 19, 2015)

Absolutely stunning shots mate! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## rockfordstone (Mar 19, 2015)

lovely photo's mate, looks like a cracking place


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 19, 2015)

Superb photography and stunning features.


----------



## Andiea (Mar 19, 2015)

Excellent photos, I went a couple of weeks ago, I must be the only person who hasnt found the way in, I left disappointed


----------



## jayb3e (Mar 21, 2015)

The window pic with the big rad tiles and mosaic floor is a bute.


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 21, 2015)

Beautiful! Enjoyed your report  top stuff, Squire!


----------



## marieke (Mar 22, 2015)

TRULY AWESOME PICTURES....... That huge iron gate plays havoc with my mind.


----------



## JPS001 (Mar 22, 2015)

Even though you don't have a wide some of those shots are great. Also you don't have to get a DSLR, there are some mirrorless these days that are very good and small for such adventures. I have a Blackmagic Pocket Cinema camera (shoots video only) and I'm hoping to do some good video at some point of a few locations.


----------



## LadyPandora (Mar 26, 2015)

Gorgeous  I was only watching a documentary about this place on YouTube yesterday.
I need to go. Does it have a problem with security at all, if I may ask?


----------



## 0xygen (Apr 5, 2015)

This is a really good set of photos. I thought that this place had completely gone but you've captured what's left really nicely.


----------

